# European mantid poses and other mantids also



## Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

heres some of the mantids i kept in the past. i still have their pictures

EUROPEAN MANTIS





































GROUND MANTIS


----------



## Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

CONTINUED
















OTHER MANTIDS I HAD


----------



## Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

AND CONTINUED SOME MORE




































SETUPS


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice, Joe!!  

PS... Don't tell me what happened with the mantis and scorpion.


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 9, 2009)

Fun shots!  even the ones that make me nervous! Please share more!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]cool clean pics  [/SIZE]


----------



## revmdn (Jun 9, 2009)

Way cool! How old are they?


----------



## Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

glad you all enjoyed them!  dont worry about the scorpion or mantis they seemed like buddies when all they did was crawl over eachother while trying to take a good pic haha. i was taking it for a project i think. but all the others were just for fun and for memories. all the european mantids were like 2 weeks old as adults and caught them in eastern washington. im gonna try to catch a bunch more this summer i can hardly wait!


----------



## Giosan (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2009)

I hate european mantids. The hatchlings are so weak and tiny. Not a species I will probably try again. And what went on with the mantis eating the other mantis?


----------



## Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks everyone! and yeah im not a big fan of europeans either, they also are incredible hard to hatch since the ooths have to be overwintered at a precise amount of time and temperature and ive only did it successfuly once out of a hundred times lol. And the the brown mantis eating the green one was a result of turning your bak for 5 min during a cage cleaning, or a moving, its been forever i forgot exactly, but i decided to take a picture for future reference, i didnt like i tho since the one being eaten was my last male chinese mantis at the time


----------



## agent A (Jun 10, 2009)

Why were they together? And europeans hatch a long time after diapause.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice pics, Joe! What is the mantid after the Ground Mantids &amp; the single shot of the green Giant Asian (?) under the 'OTHER MANTIDS I HAD' section? The one with the concave shield thorax?


----------



## Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

i cant quite remember why those two were together, but i know that before i put some on a tree togehter really fast while i cleaned out or moved cages. and the one with the concave sheild after the green, i believe giant indian mantis, is a giant devils mantis. boy those things were a fragile species, like being light in weight compared to their size lol.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool. Haven't seen a mantid with a "curled-up" thorax before. Just your down-facing Deroplatys &amp; Ghost et al. It's nice, it's different, it's unusual... hahaha :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

james! are you talking about that beautiful idolo nymph? silly boy!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

oh wait, just noticed the one after it! :huh: oops!


----------



## Borya (Jun 11, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Very nice pics, Joe! What is the mantid after the Ground Mantids &amp; the single shot of the green Giant Asian (?) under the 'OTHER MANTIDS I HAD' section? The one with the concave shield thorax?


Isn't it _Deroplatys dessicata_ nymph?

*Joe*, thank you!

Can you post more photos of _Tamolanica tamolana_ (huge brown one with wide pronotum, under _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_)?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 11, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Joe (Jun 11, 2009)

ha! yea i should of labelled them  the dessicata nymph and idolomantis nymph are right nest to eachother lol i can see why its confusing. and here are some more pictures of the Tamolanica tamolana below.


----------



## Borya (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures, I like this species very much!


----------



## Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

your welcome they were yensaw's given to me to breed but i was unable to succesfully breed them i wonder if he still has some.


----------



## agent A (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't know Yen had europeans. I usually see a lot of europeans any time I'm up in Vermont (about the only fun thing in that state).


----------



## revmdn (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Yen has gotten out of most of his mantids in prep for the over seas trip he is currently on, but I could be wrong, maybe someone is "bug sitting" for him.

Vermont is a great place all year round in my humble opinion.


----------



## Joe (Jun 14, 2009)

oo sorry, the europeans were mine, but the Tamolanica tamolana in the pictures were from yen a few years ago.


----------

